# Steam Yacht



## igelfisch (Oct 1, 2014)

I have just finished the Lady Torfrida from 1888, Fairfield Gowan.
scratch build in 1:100 scale, Plans from Glasgow University


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Absolutely lovely. Congratulations
Bob


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Stunning build Sir, a very attractive model. Derek


----------



## Qu1ckn1ck (Aug 1, 2014)

A great looking model.

Nick


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Good job. Well done.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

A very beautiful subject, meticulously modeled and so well photographed. I have never got further than paper boats.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day.igelfisch,m.today.01:35. re:steam yacht.brilliant model.thank you for sharing.regards ben27


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

A real work of art

Bob


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

.
igelfisch,
You, sir, are a true artist and artisan in all senses of the words.
Your photography is superb as well.

A touch I do like is the human figurines in 'ghostly' white.

Thanks so much for sharing that with us. 
I'm going to show those pix to my friends as well.

Cheers,
Pete.

p.s. How many hours do you reckon you spent on it?


----------



## igelfisch (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Pete,
thanks a lot for your song of praise! I do just follow my pasion for nice lines, elegace and unusual Ships and yachts.To find the plans and thinking about realization of a reproduction gives me the thrill. Well I kalculate about 1500-2000 hours, means ca. three years becouse there are so many ather things in life...
Juergen/Hamburg


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Juergen,

Yes, this model makes me a bit speechless! I did a search on the internet and found several more photos of your model. I'm sure others on SN would images. ;-) As soon as I saw the model I thought this ship needs a painting on canvas! 

Bravo!

Stephen


----------

